# from here on it's Canceled ! !



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

from here on it's Canceled ! !


----------



## RoxyBlue (Oct 6, 2008)

NO!!!!!!! I don't get a box of chocolates on Halloween the way I do on Valentine's Day! Of course, I do get a whole lot of other candy since we always buy extra just in case......:googly:


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

:confusedkin:NO!!! I second Roxy! If there's no Valentine's Day....I won't get my Swaying Zombie Prop kit (that my sweetheart already bought for me...and is hiding until tomorrow)..... (Can we change Flag Day to Second Halloween? Or Arbor Day?)


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

i'm so sorry it's too late


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

What is the saying? Don't shoot the messenger?? (Dang it, hold still!):devil:


----------



## Spoonhead (Jan 14, 2014)

Pumpkin5 said:


> :confusedkin:NO!!! I second Roxy! If there's no Valentine's Day....I won't get my Swaying Zombie Prop kit (that my sweetheart already bought for me...and is hiding until tomorrow)..... (Can we change Flag Day to Second Halloween? Or Arbor Day?)


And I'll be the was planning it to be a surprise too! Poor guy!


----------



## Pumpkin5 (Aug 8, 2010)

Spoonhead said:


> And I'll be he was planning it to be a surprise too! Poor guy!


:jol:No, he wasn't planning on a surprise...he was just hoping....and BTW...I WILL be surprised...I've never seen one in real life...it's all new to me!


----------



## Headless (Sep 4, 2011)

STOP THAT!!!!!! I got flowers today - don't you even go there! LOL


----------



## stick (Jan 21, 2009)

LAKE OF THE DEAD said:


>


He is dead at last.


----------



## LAKE OF THE DEAD (Apr 10, 2009)

HAPPY NEW HALLOWEEN !!!!!!


----------



## graveyardmaster (May 14, 2012)

How about cancelling Thanksgiving and making that day The New Happy Halloween...Can"t wait for the response to my idea..YIKES!!!!


----------



## scareme (Aug 29, 2006)




----------



## Hairazor (Mar 13, 2012)

So, it could be like Happy Valloween Day


----------



## jaege (Aug 23, 2009)

No not Thanksgiving. One I love turkey. Two I love the football games. Three waaaaay too close to the 1st Halloween.


----------



## Lord Homicide (May 11, 2012)

Axe valentine's day.


----------

